# Big derelict hotel in estepona(Spain)



## losttom (Jul 17, 2008)

I hope this works, it s the first time ive uploaded fotos to the site.
If it does this is where i was exploring today!


----------



## *MrB* (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, the link does work, to post your pics use the IMG link at the bottom of the pic


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Losstom.. 

you need to copy the bit from Photobucket that has the bit at the start forthe pics to show up here.

url works :)


----------



## *MrB* (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks good bud, put the pics up soon


----------



## mr_bones (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks good, pics sorted. For future reference you need to copy and paste the IMG code for each photo individually.

Cheers.

P.S. also moved to 'Overseas sites'.


----------



## Random (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like a pretty cool explore, and that must be the first time I've ever seen a torched swiming pool.


----------



## losttom (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, the torched pool was a first for me too!
Cheers for getting the pics sorted, there are more on the other post when i eventually worked out how to do it!


----------

